# Quadrantectomy with oncoplastic reconstruction



## rgrimes (Apr 13, 2010)

Doctor did quadrantectomy  with oncoplastic reconstruction.  How do I bill for the reconstruction?

His op report reads:

"The incision was made including de-epithelialization of a semi-circular area in the superior pole of the breast in an effort to re-centralize the  nipple/areolar complex after the resection was done."......."De-epithelialization of a portion of the marked incision was performed in order to complete the oncoplastic reconstruction...Parenchymal sutures of 3-0 Vicryl were used to reapproximate the breast tissue.  Then the nipple/areolar complex was relocated superiorly and the incisions were reapproximated with interrupted 5-0 Prolene sutures resulting in a complete closure of the defect."

Is this adjacent tissue transfer or rearrangement?

Thank you

Ruth Ann


----------

